# Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht



## fossie (22 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

hatte vor gut 2 Jahren mit der Telekom wegen eines Dialers Probleme, hab dann im Dialerschutzforum super Hilfe erfahren.

Das ganze mit der TK ging dann bis zum Mahnbescheid dem ich widersprochen habe, jetzt nach mehr als 2 Jahren hab ich Post vom Amtsgericht meiner Kreisstadt bekommen, das mir bis 16.08.06 Zeit gibt Schriftsätze einzureichen für das schriftliche Verfahren.

Ich habe mich mit keinem Anwalt in Verbindung gesetzt, da ich der Meinung war, dass sich das ganze erledigt hat.

Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht Tipps geben, wie ich weiter verfahren soll?

Danke im voraus fossie


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*

bisschen mehr Details? zur Not per PN. "Vor gut zwei jahren", also vor Juni 2004? Wann genau? Welche Nummer?


----------



## fossie (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*

Also von dem Dialer hatte ich nur noch die Eintragund im DFÜ-Netzwerk  "default", und die Nummer war leider nicht vollständig, da ich keine Freigabeerklärung erteilt hatte, das was ich weiß ist 019084105xxx und der Anbieter war damals BT Ignite.

Die Verbindungen waren im Dezember 03 zustandegekommen, und ich habe leider nicht die große Ahnung von Computern, und bemerkte das ganze erst als ich die Rechnung kriegte, weiß auch nicht wo ich mir diesen Dialer eingefangen hab.

Mein Bruder fand dann im DFÜ-Netzwerk den Eintrag "default", aber leider hab ich in einer Panikaktion den Dialer gelöscht, so das ich der Telekom gegenüber keine Beweise mehr hatte.

Habe mich dann im Forum schlau gemacht, und denselben Dialer von einem anderen User bekommen, was aber die TK nicht interessierte.

Im Gegenteil nachdem ich dem Rechnungsabschluß am 03.01.04 widersprach, erhielt ein Schreiben von der TK mit Datum vom 25.11.03???, in dem man mir mitteilte, das es sich bei den Verbindungen um online-Mehrwertdienste handelte, am Telefon erklärte mir der Mitarbeiter der TK aber, das man gar nicht wüßte ob es sich darum handelt.

Dann hatte ich diverse Schriftstücke losgelassen, unter anderem das mir der Call-Data Record zukommen gelassen wird und man mir die Abtretungsurkunde über die Mehrwertdienste aus abgetretenem Recht vorlegt, was bis heute nicht geschah.

Nachdem ich dann weitere Gespräche mit meinem "Freund" von der TK geführt hatte, bekam ich dann den Diensteanbieter genannt (BT Ignite), mit denen ich dann in Kontakt getreten bin, die mir aber nur unter vollständiger Rufnummer weitere Info´s zukommen lassen wollte, wobei ich wieder bei der Tk wäre, die, mir dies nicht beantworten kann/will. 

Das ganze ging dann bis zum Mahnbescheid, dem ich widersprach, und dann war fast 2 Jahre Ruhe

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock und auch nicht die Zeit mich an einen Anwalt zu wenden, und werde mich zur Verhandlung mit dem kompletten Schriftverkehr vor Gericht "vorstellen".

Falls das alles nichts bringt und ich "verknackt" werde, es geht um 369 Euro plus Zinsen seit 17.02.04, werd ich den Anschluß kündigen.

Was meint Ihr dazu?

MFG Sacha


----------



## sascha (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*

Du hast also nicht mal eine komplette Einwahlnummer?  Was will das Amtsgericht denn konkret von dir? Geht es allein um die Forderung? Worauf ist diese denn begründet?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*



> Die Verbindungen waren im Dezember 03 zustandegekommen(...) 019084105xxx (...) "Default" (...)


[Kristallkugelmodus]
0190841058 = Haldex Ltd
Dec 1 2003 9:10AM 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=33623&highlight=019084105502


> habe mir am 15.11.2003 obigen Autodialer eingefangen. Wer hatte das gleiche Problem?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=30547&highlight=019084105502
Moldconecta/BT Ignite


> wurde am 26 und 27 November 2003 Opfer durch Illegale Dialer


 (in Kombination mit einem Haldexdialer übrigens)
[/Kristallkugelmodus]


----------



## fossie (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*

Es geht nur um die strittige Forderung von 369 Euro inkl. Umsatzsteuer.

Worauf begründet? keine Ahnung, scheinbar auf die Ausführung von Seiler & Co, Termin für die schriftliche Verhandlung ist 24.08.06.

Ich werde mir dann zwangsläufig die Zeit nehmen, die ich eigentlich nicht habe, und werde nächste Woche mal auf dem Amtsgericht vorsprechen beim Sachbearbeiter.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*

@fossie: ich sammel hier mal 'n paar Sachen, für Dich im Moment noch uninteressant, sind nur Platzhalter für mich.

Reg.-Nr.: 19084105470-733414 vom: 19.12.2003 09:39:36
Adressierungsmerkmal: http://teens***-p*.com/members
Rufnummer: 19084105470
Hash-Wert: 703CE9A8F76E86AA1DB005E98C6FDA71B131DBE2 
Dateiname: haldex1.exe 
Dialer-Version: 1.1.1.25
regdialer_id=733414

Reg.-Nr.: 190841058-733413 vom: 01.12.2003 09:10:58
Adressierungsmerkmal: http://www.teens***-p*.com/members
Rufnummer: 190841058
Hash-Wert: DC85C1EC6E908630474E9EAF61C7C27E35EFD513 
Dateiname: 0190841058.exe 
Dialer-Version: 2, 5, 0, 24

Reg.-Nr.: 19084105471-733415 vom: 19.12.2003 09:39:36
Adressierungsmerkmal: http://teens*-p*.com/members
Rufnummer: 19084105471
Hash-Wert: EE742865199D4949A8C390524A62AA92B99365EE 
Dateiname: haldex2.exe 
Dialer-Version: 1.1.2.25

Reg.-Nr.: 19084105502-733035 vom: 24.11.2003 11:56:40
Adressierungsmerkmal: http://www.allserv*.cc/en/
Rufnummer: 19084105502
Hash-Wert: BA0602A093555ACB1E92A0888E1A45AA499CF0D6 
Dateiname: moldcon2.exe 
Dialer-Version: 1.2.2.27

Reg.-Nr.: 19084105456-733034 vom: 24.11.2003 11:56:40
Adressierungsmerkmal: http://www.allserv*.cc/en/
Rufnummer: 19084105456
Hash-Wert: D4F1D9F638F31A8E891EDCE0870388846E48F2E7 
Dateiname: moldcon1.exe 
Dialer-Version: 1.2.1.27

Hmm. Wenn fossie mal die endgültige Nummer weiss, hat man wenigstens schon mal ein paar Stellen, wo man suchen kann. Mir fehlt da jetzt zB noch der von "Marsch Michel" erwähnte Dialer, der seit 14.11.2003 registriert sein soll... Ich finde zwischen dem 11. und 19.11. überhaupt keine registrierten Dialer. Komisch. [... danke, bh][ach so... Die Dialerregistrierungsnummern sind nicht chronologisch geordnet] 

Aaaah, da is noch was

Reg.-Nr.: 19084105460-733032 vom: 19.11.2003 09:19:52
Adressierungsmerkmal: http://www.membersp*ground.com/members/index_de.html
Rufnummer: 19084105460
Hash-Wert: 8FE6705A70B58F71306F21FA93E87D20E08CA6BA 
Dateiname: iprs2.exe 
Dialer-Version: 1.0.2.25
(uiii)

das ist auch seltsam:
Reg.-Nr.: 190841058-732890 vom: 11.11.2003 14:17:28
Adressierungsmerkmal: http://www.teenss*p*.com/members
Rufnummer: 190841058
Hash-Wert: DC85C1EC6E908630474E9EAF61C7C27E35EFD513 
Dateiname: 0190841058.exe 
Dialer-Version: 2, 5, 0, 24

Da haben die ja den gleichen Dialer 2x registriert (siehe oben)

Reg.-Nr.: 190841058-732903 vom: 17.11.2003 17:35:09
Adressierungsmerkmal: http://www.teens*p*.com/members
Rufnummer: 190841058
Hash-Wert: DC85C1EC6E908630474E9EAF61C7C27E35EFD513 
Dateiname: 0190841058.exe 
Dialer-Version: 2, 5, 0, 24
3x

Schon übel, was die Regulierungsbehörde da noch als "registriert" in ihren Giftschränklein hat... Sogar verurteilte Betrüger wie die HAS/Euroline gelten da als "seriös, da registriert"...


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*



			
				fossie schrieb:
			
		

> Also von dem Dialer hatte ich nur noch die Eintragund im DFÜ-Netzwerk  "default", und die Nummer war leider nicht vollständig, da ich keine Freigabeerklärung erteilt hatte, das was ich weiß ist 019084105xxx und der Anbieter war damals BT Ignite.


Bin ich dumm... Könnte das nicht (auch) die berühmt-berüchtigte LIQUID INC gewesen sein?

die verwendeten doch 0190841059
Lies mal hier:
http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/osnabrueck/dialer_os/dialer_os.htm

is ja passend: 
0190841058 = Haldex
0190841059 = Liquid
0190841060 = IPRS/Rik C*

Da sind sie ja wieder beisammen, meine Allerliebsten.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte das nicht (auch) die berühmt-berüchtigte LIQUID INC gewesen sein?
> die verwendeten doch 0190841059


Eher nicht, die hatten nur sechs Zahlen hinter der 0190. Fossie's Nummer ist dafür um zwei Stellen zu lang.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*

@fossie: für Dich ist das hier im Moment noch unerheblich, aber ich bitte Dich, noch einmal nachzukucken, ob Du noch irgendwo was findest (angewählte Nummer in einem Anwaltsbrief, Hinweis auf den Dialer)

***


			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das habe ich vermutet, aber ich muss gestehen, dass ich immer noch nicht genau kapiert habe, wie das überhaupt funktioniert. Sind die Nummern nach 0190 nicht 6stellig und fertig? (ich meine zur Bestimmung des Verantwortungsbereichs... will sagen: wenn 0190841058 = Haldex, dann ist auch 019084105827 Haldex) 
Hmm, aber Moldconecta konnte einen Dialer mit der Registrierungsnummer "*19084105502-733035" *registrieren (die alte Datenbank der RegTP verwendete als Registrierungsnummer 
"angerufene Nummer ohne führende 0-laufende Nummer"). Dann müsste aber doch bei BT die "Weiche" sein, die bestimmt, was nach den 6 Stellen passierte?!
[edit][danke, bh]

Es ist ja schon lustig... Während dvill hier nach kurzer Prüfung zu einem eindeutigen Ergebnis bzgl. des Dialers kam, ist der gleiche Dialer in der Datenbank noch immer als "positiv registriert" enthalten...


----------



## fossie (23 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*

Schon mal Danke für die prompten Antworten, habe leider sonst nichts als die gennante Nummer ohne letzte 3 Ziffern.

Leider hab ich im Moment die Rechnung nicht griffbereit vom Dezember 03 in dem die Kosten des Dialers und die verschiedenen Einwahlen aufgeschlüsselt ist.

Meine Frage ist nun, soll ich dem Amtsgericht meine Sicht der Dinge nur schriftlich darlegen, oder soll ich persönlich dort vorstellig werden?

Gruß Sascha


----------



## dvill (23 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*

Das ist unmittelbar eine gute Frage für einen Anwalt oder eine Verbraucherberatungsstelle.

Hier im Forum ist sie nicht zu beantworten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*



			
				fossie schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage ist nun, soll ich dem Amtsgericht meine Sicht der Dinge nur schriftlich darlegen, oder soll ich persönlich dort vorstellig werden?
> Gruß Sascha


Es ist ja noch immer nicht klar, was die von Dir wollen. Wenn es so sein sollte und da tatsächlich jemand Geld von Dir haben will, dann müssten die ja irgendwann einen registrierten Dialer mit der passenden Nummer präsentieren... Dann würden mir da schon ein paar Ideen einfallen... aber leider ist das hier der falsche Ort, diese zu diskutieren...



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist unmittelbar eine gute Frage für einen Anwalt oder eine Verbraucherberatungsstelle.
> Hier im Forum ist sie nicht zu beantworten.
> Dietmar Vill


Genau. (@fossie: Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Nicht, weil hier keiner will, sondern, weil hier (und anderswo) keiner konkrete Hinweise geben *darf*.)
@dvill: Hast Du das Verhalten des (einen) Dialers damals dokumentiert?

@fossie: 





> Habe mich dann im Forum schlau gemacht, und denselben Dialer von einem anderen User bekommen, was aber die TK nicht interessierte.


Irgendwie meine ich, mich daran erinnern zu können... Gab es damals eine Diskussion über diesen Dir übergebenen Dialer im alten Dialerschutzforum? Oder gaukelt mir da meine Erinnerung etwas vor?


----------



## fossie (23 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*

JO genau, damals hatten wir über das bereitstellen des Dialers gesprochen, da es nicht der von meinem Rechner war, meinte der ein oder andere es könnte Probleme geben, falls ich Ihn als "meinen" Dialer ausgeben würde.

Was ich ja gar nicht vor hatte.

Die [......] der Gegenseite haben in der Klagebegründung die üblichen Flosken und allen möglichen fachlichen Kauderwelsch inkl.
Beweislastumkehr und sonstiges geschrieben, wobei ich in der Darstellung meiner Sicht auf die ein oder andre Textstelle reagiert habe.

Gruß Sascha

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## dvill (23 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*

Die Diskussion wird immer absurder. Es gibt offensichtlich viele Informationen zum Fall, die bruchstückhaft auf Nachfrage eintrudeln.

Allgemeine Informationen zum Umgang mit der Thematik gibt es hier im Forum reichlich zum Selbstlesen.

Individuelle Rechtsberatung gibt es genau nicht. Die Mods sollten das hier besser schließen, weil es zu nichts führt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (23 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*

Fassen wir mal zusammen: 1. Vor Gericht verklagt zu werden, ist eine ernste Sache. 2. Dass hier offenbar wegen eines Uralt-Dialers nach so langer Zeit geklagt wird, ist höchst ungewöhnlich - zumal sich in deen vergangenen Jahren die Rechtsprechung in diesem Bereich sehr verbraucherfreundlich entwickelt hat. Ich würde dir wirklich raten, dich mal bei Dialerschutz.de einzulesen (Kapitel Schadensfall) und wirklich mal zu deiner örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale zu gehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Diskussion wird immer absurder. Es gibt offensichtlich viele Informationen zum Fall, die bruchstückhaft auf Nachfrage eintrudeln.


 Jein... Der Fall war damals wirklich im alten Forum, ich kann mich erinnern. Das mit dem anderen Dialer hatte fossie bereits erwähnt, ich wollte nur klären, ob das wirklich diese Sache war, an die ich mich dumpf erinnern konnte..


> Allgemeine Informationen zum Umgang mit der Thematik gibt es hier im Forum reichlich zum Selbstlesen.


Stimmt. Aber fossies Fall ist eher ungewöhnlich. Von daher ist sein Interesse, hier Antworten zu kriegen, durchaus verständlich. Nur leider sind die Möglichkeiten, ihm diese öffentlich zu geben, sehr begrenzt. Aber stell Dir vor, die würden ihn z.B. wegen des Dialers vor Gericht ziehen, den Du damals untersucht hast. Der ist nach wie vor als "registriert" in der Datenbank. Insofern würde ich schon sagen, dass fossie rauskriegen sollte, was Sache ist. Wie er z.B. Zeit gewinnen könnte, wenn man ihn (nach zwei Jahren!) mit dem Dialer X und der Nummer Y konfrontiert - das ist ein Thema für eine rechtliche Beratung, die es hier nicht geben kann und geben wird.  


> Individuelle Rechtsberatung gibt es genau nicht.


 Eben.


> Die Mods sollten das hier besser schließen, weil es zu nichts führt.
> Dietmar Vill


 Nein! Fossie soll hier weitere Informationen ergänzen (ich meine: was sagt das Gericht? Nennt ihm jemand Dialer und NUmmer? Ich meine nicht, hier jetzt im Moment noch das eine oder andere Detail hinterherzuschieben). 
Wenn es so sein sollte, dass da ein Uraltfall vor Gericht kommen soll, wird er nicht der einzige bleiben.


Links für fossie:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=30356

besonders (!):
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4163

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4505



> Die [......] der Gegenseite haben in der Klagebegründung die üblichen Flosken und allen möglichen fachlichen Kauderwelsch inkl.
> Beweislastumkehr und sonstiges geschrieben, wobei ich in der Darstellung meiner Sicht auf die ein oder andre Textstelle reagiert habe.


Reden ist Silber,........ :stumm: (Frage, ohne eine Antwort hören zu wollen: wo kommt denn plötzlich eine Klagebegründung her?)


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*

Nur mal zur Klarstellung:

Wenn Widerspruch gegen einen Mahnbescheid eingelegt wird, kann der Anspruchsteller die eigentliche Rechtsprüfung beim zuständigen Gericht dadurch herbei führen, dass er dorthin überleitet. Er bekommt dann vom Streitgericht (in "unseren" Fällen meistens dem Amtsgericht beim Schuldner) zwei Wochen eingeräumt, um den Anspruch zu begründen (Schreiben mit Erklärung, warum Geld beansprucht wird).

Dieses wird dann dem Schuldner vom Amtsgericht geschickt, der mit Frist (!) Gelegenheit erhält, seinerseits "dagegen zu schreiben". Tut er das, hat der Richter eine Entscheidungsgrundlage. Tut er das nicht, riskiert er, verurteilt zu werden, sofern der Begründungsschriftsatz des Anspruchstellers in sich logisch klingt. Wie soll der Richter auch prüfen, ob der vorgetragene Fall stimmt ...

Einfach nicht zu reagieren ist somit nicht ungefährlich - also sollte man sich wohl jetzt einmal Rechtsrat bzw. Rechtsvertretung besorgen - am Besten vor Fristablauf ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach nicht zu reagieren ist somit nicht ungefährlich - also sollte man sich wohl jetzt einmal Rechtsrat bzw. Rechtsvertretung besorgen - am Besten vor Fristablauf ...


Beziehst Du Dch auf mich? Ich meinte nur, er solle nicht einfach drauflos argumentieren, sondern sich eher ein paar gute Argumente überlegen. Sind denn alle registrierten Dialer gut, nur weil sie registriert sind? Was sagt denn die RegTP/BNA dazu? Gibt's vielleicht zufällig ein Beispiel für einen fiesen Dialer, der ja noch dazu fast die gleiche NUmmer wählt? Ist der denn registriert? Nur so Fragen unter anderen...


----------



## Teleton (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*

Es kommt immer wieder mal vor dass die DTAG alte Dialersachen vor Gericht bringt insbesondere wenn es um fest tarifierte 0190 8-Rufnummern geht. 
Ich kann Dir nur dringend raten anwaltliche Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen. Wenn Du gewinnst werden die Kosten erstattet, wenn Du verlierst machen die Zusatzkosten von etwa 90,- (bei einem Streitwert bis 300,-€) für den eigenen Anwalt den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett.
Durch einen Anwalt kannst Du Deine Chancen zumindest deutlich erhöhen allein schon weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit sinkt in eine prozessuale Falle zu tappen.
Die Entscheidung Anwalt oder nicht solltest Du fällen BEVOR Du selbstgestrickte Schriftsätze an das Gericht schickst.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt mich vor Gericht*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Entscheidung Anwalt oder nicht solltest Du fällen BEVOR Du selbstgestrickte Schriftsätze an das Gericht schickst.*


 :dafuer:


----------



## Liquid-Geschädigter (7 Oktober 2006)

*Telekom zerrt vor Gericht*



Teleton schrieb:


> Es kommt immer wieder mal vor dass die DTAG alte Dialersachen vor
> Gericht bringt insbesondere wenn es um fest tarifierte 0190 8-Rufnummern geht.


Stimmt! Zwei Jahre war Ruhe, tat sich garnichts. Und jetzt wollen die Herren aus Heidelberg 
doch  noch Geld für Dialer der Firma Liquid. Obwohl damals auch bei der Firma in Meerbusch durchsucht 
wurde, die die Nummer weitervermietet hatte! Dreist, wenn man daran denkt, dass deswegen 
gerade in Osnabrück die Verhandlung läuft.


----------



## Der Jurist (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt vor Gericht*



Liquid-Geschädigter schrieb:


> Stimmt! Zwei Jahre war Ruhe, tat sich garnichts. Und jetzt wollen die Herren aus Heidelberg doch noch Geld für Dialer der Firma Liquid. Obwohl damals auch bei der Firma in Meerbusch durchsucht wurde, die die Nummer weitervermietet hatte! Dreist, wenn man daran denkt, dass deswegen gerade in Osnabrück die Verhandlung läuft.


Nimmt Dir einen Rechtsanwalt. Zeigt ihm  diesen Text 
und erzähle ihm von Osnabrück und Meerbusch. Dann dürfte das Problem gelöst sein.


----------



## Liquid-Geschädigter (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Telekom zerrt vor Gericht*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Nimmt Dir einen Rechtsanwalt. Zeigt ihm  diesen Text
> und erzähle ihm von Osnabrück und Meerbusch. Dann dürfte das Problem gelöst sein.


OK, wenn die sich aus Heidelberg nochmal melden. Hinweis auf Osnabrück haben die schon. Danke für den Link.


----------

